# Aeration question



## rotachoc (May 30, 2016)

When running an air stone must it be in the tank or can I place it in the my sump and still aerate the water just the same???


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

It's my understanding that the bubbles moving through the water don't really add oxygen. They cause the water to move from the bottom of the tank to the surface. That's where oxygenation takes place. So no, I don't think it would do much in the sump.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

As stated above, air stone bubbles cause the deeper water to rise and mix with the surface water where oxygenation occurs. Air stones do help but a good filter will do this a lot better by creating a stronger flow of water throughout the tank. There should already be a good water flow in your sump so it's most likely better to have the air stone in the tank.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Agree and disagree. If it's a powerful air stone It will help in a sump by reoxygenating the water before it goes back into the tank. It'll just help more if it's in the tank, but if the tank isn't short of aeration it doesn't really matter where it is.

If it's not a powerful air stone it's not really helping anyway as the others have said.


----------



## rotachoc (May 30, 2016)

This is what I was thinking of putting in my 1st chamber under the bio-balls
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Aquarium-Ai ... 1438.l2649

I have a wave maker in the tank and that's all that's in the tank equipment wise so everything get put it the sump out of sight


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

What kind of sump; drip pan or sock? See if surface water is already flowing/mixing sufficiently in the sump chambers. They should already be.


----------



## rotachoc (May 30, 2016)

This is the sump that I have,
1st chamber under the bio-balls is where i'm thinking of putting air bubbles.the bio balls sit on top of the mechanical filter pad plate and the Triple Cylinder air Stone will sit under the multi purpose bio media chamber, by the time the water goes through to the return pump all air bubbles should be out going through all the baffles. https://static.wixstatic.com/media/f94a ... 1b~mv2.jpg


----------

